# Has anyone converted from "life sucks" info "life is good"?



## marismols (Jun 10, 2011)

I just wonder if anyone has any successes in this field. 

5 years ago I was on the verge of suicide, thats when I started therapy. I have attended several councelors for several sessions. I've learned a lot about myself and now I consider myself somewhere in between "life sucks" and "life is good" mindset. 

I'd really like to hear some success stories.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

I have done this. I can't say there was any kind of "epiphany" or some event that lead to it. It was just a gradual change in the way I looked at my "issues" relative to reality. What really helped though was taking an elongated view on life. It takes time to build of up the habits and behavior patterns to switch to the other side, but it is totally worth it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I think I'm in that category.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

My life is very good right now. Long time coming and it needs securing somewhat but very lucky to have a life like mine right now.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

just 4 months ago i was on the verge of suicide but now i've turned my life around with the help of friends and basketball


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Right now I'm between them two, I feel rather confident in myself, mostly because I started again doing exercises which seem to have very positive effect on myself both physically and mentally


----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah I think I did lately, even my friend told me I've become better like that. What I did is start laughing about my problems, I mean really, it's hilarious sometimes. The occasional "life sucks depression" comes up, but I'm mostly "life is as good as you make it be" right now.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I used to be a pessimist and then I moved to another part of the country where people were usually in good moods and had a "tough it out" attitude and that changed me forever. Now I've moved back home and I'm happy to say I've kept the positive "work through the pain' attitude.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been on the other side too,.. but now I've realized life's whatyou make it, so I'ma make mine great =D


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

My life is certainly a lot better these days than when i was younger, but i wouldnt say its 'good'.

I was totally suicidal in my early twenties, i actually dont know how or why i never attempted it, cos i truly hated my life in those days.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I converted from "life sucks" to "I understand why life sucks, but that doesn't help the suckage". I guess that's progress....


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm pretty much in the "Life goes on.." or "It is what it is" path right now. Just feeling blah about it.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd say I sort of fit that. Maybe about 6 or 7 years ago I felt horrible about myself and life and everything. I just didn't want life to go on and I just felt useless. I tried self-help books, but nothing seemed to work.

It got to be the worst when 2 years ago, I was living alone for school, leaving my room once a week (even though no one else was in the house... it seemed to make sense at the time), and always had suicide on my mind. I really thought I was hopeless and that nothing could 'fix' me. 

One day I just decided enough was enough and I started therapy (with 3 different counselors at once) and meds. And now things are looking SO good! I completely changed my life over those 2 years! Started running and swimming again, started a daily journal, started eating right, dropped out of my program of school (which I was hating), and now I'm just about to start a new program. 

Now I would say life is good! Not excellent or perfect by any means, and still have a few more depressed days, but NOTHING like it used to be. I guess once you get out of rock bottom, things look good. But taking your first few steps out of the darkness is the hardest. It becomes very easy to slip back down.


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=&l=as2&o=1&a=B000K8LV1O&camp=217153&creative=399349[/IMG]"]this movie? We watched it in one of my classes. It's about the law of attraction. If you can get over how corny it can be at times, there are some good points in it.

I hit my rock bottom recently and wanted to kill myself very badly. I feel really good about how far I've come already. My advice would be to not give up on finding a therapist. I think a good one, that is compatible with you, can be hard to find, but it's really worth it. I have hope finally for living a happy life. Yes, there are still bad times, but they can be overcome.

I take the approach that "the talking one" said, just laugh about it and make the best of your problems. I've learned we're much more in control of our thoughts than I use to realize.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

i'm getting there  just seven and a half months ago i tried to kill myself; i had gone so low it was insane! as in, i would have dreams about dying that were so intense they were like hallucinations; and i could barely leave the house. actually, i had been extremely depressed, anxious and somewhat obsessive/paranoid for something like 5 years. but since then i've really turned things around, i no longer hate myself, and i no longer hate life. i'm able to do a lot more than i used to. i have better relationships with my friends and family too. and i'm no longer afraid that i have horrible diseases, or that the government is out to kill us all. i still have a longggggg way to go, and i still don't feel like i'm living up to my potential at all, but i have made a lot of good changes already.

the main thing that turned me around was my time in the hospital after my suicide attempt. my then-therapist told me that the change wouldn't last long, but he was wrong. i still treasure the conversations i had and the people i met in those two weeks, they taught me so much about life, i hope to learn and experience as much as i can in my hopefully 60+ more years of life.


----------



## jkquatre (May 30, 2011)

I converted from "life sucks, I hate this" to "life sucks, this is terrible" now to "life sucks, so what else is new?" Don't know if thats improvement, but at least I get stuff done now.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

"Life sucks" ---> "I can make my life tolerable, perhaps enjoyable at times."


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I go back and forth
Isn't that everybody though?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Life is new & exciting for me.

I worked very hard on changing my thoughts & perception.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

the talking one:1059061748 said:


> Yeah I think I did lately, even my friend told mel I've become better like that. What I did is start laughing about my problems, I mean really, it's hilarious sometimes. The occasional "life sucks depression" comes up, but I'm mostly "life is as good as you make it be" right now.


I love your approach. Laughing takes back the power from our ego which wants only to destroy us.


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

It's way better than it was before. It's just one experience away from being "great".


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For me, that was 12 years ago....I was doing okay until 7 years ago, when SA absolutely exploded - Two year slide starting with being laid off. Life literally fell apart for me. That all began to change beginning in the summer of 2004. within nine months, I was seeing a doctor, going to church, and joining SAS. I have really grown since then, and can tell you that if you keep working at it, it will get easier and better.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I was in a "life sucks" period for about 6 months in 2003. No purpose, no money, no hope...

Went to therapy, and was a pretty bad patient looking back. At the time, I thought there were people who needed it more than me. Now, I think I should have had therapy in high school or before.

I have made some big improvements in my life. I am doing 1000 times better financially, but friendships/relationships are still dragging me back down.


----------



## Orchid20 (Dec 20, 2008)

The title of this thread made me lol. I think I have, somewhat. Definitely feeling more positive now than I have for the past few months. I went from withdrawing from classes/job instability to doing well at a new college, with a new career direction. I've gotten to know myself better, value myself. I recently let go of lame people in my life and friendships that've expired, which also feels good. Looking back to a year ago, I've made considerable progress. Much more productive and focused now.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I believe I have. I've gone through some realllyyy nasty phases of depression and anxiety. However, now I love life. Being in a happy relationship has been one of the leading factors, however much I dislike having to base my level of happiness upon the presence of someone else. Regardless, I've additionally become a lot happier with myself for certain. When I hate life I remind myself it will always pass (yes, a cliché).


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

Grapefruits said:


> My mindset and outlook have changed over the years and I see now that there is light at the end of the tunnel and you just have to take a step forward, even if you can't see and don't know where you are going, just keep going and you will get there.


I love this, it's so true. It's like things slowly start to get better as long as you keep your head up and accept and deal with things as they come.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

for me it changes too often. I have moments where I know life is beautiful and good and full of potential if I do it right, but then I'm right back to being pessimistic and certain that life just sucks.


----------



## tweedyrat (Jan 8, 2011)

I go through daily cycles of "this isn't bad/ I'm hopeful about the future and somedays even happy" to "life sucks and I don't want to try anymore" with the lasting impression of "life sucks". I've been this way as long as I can remember which is what is most discouraging. It makes me wonder if I'm capable of being truly happy.


----------



## arronax (Jun 13, 2011)

tweedyrat said:


> I go through daily cycles of "this isn't bad/ I'm hopeful about the future and somedays even happy" to "life sucks and I don't want to try anymore" with the lasting impression of "life sucks". I've been this way as long as I can remember which is what is most discouraging. It makes me wonder if I'm capable of being truly happy.


Same for me.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was at "life is good" last night. Finally had some artistic inspiration. It was shot down today by five different groups on deviantArt... three HOURS after I submitted it. 

Now I'm at a "life sucks" moment because I can't do a damn thing right ever!


----------



## mkat (Apr 24, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I was at "life is good" last night. Finally had some artistic inspiration. It was shot down today by five different groups on deviantArt... three HOURS after I submitted it.
> 
> Now I'm at a "life sucks" moment because I can't do a damn thing right ever!


Did you like it? Who cares what they think. You said you finally had some artistic inspiration, that's awesome! Focus on that and if you got feedback you could use it to improve on your next project if you choose.


----------



## Porkchop Express (Jun 23, 2011)

I tend to have up and down days with this. Some days it will seem like everything is working out ok; work is going good, school is going good, etc. But then some days, like the past week or so, I will have really low periods where all I can focus on is how I have no friends, and no lovelife, and how terrible that makes me feel, as well as how my inability to change it makes me feel.


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

More like "life aint so bad" or "could be worse".


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I am here to. Three years ago, I have started audio CBT and since then things are becoming much better. It is very slow, but something is happening all the time.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Monroee said:


> Life is new & exciting for me.
> 
> I worked very hard on changing my thoughts & perception.


Yay! Good for you!


----------



## MrTweak (Apr 18, 2011)

I believe nothing.
Life sucks or maybe it's awesome I don't know or care.
I've never wanted to die since I know I'll die eventually but I can't really say that's why.
I know that I am happy and this might sound strange but I don't believe it.

 IM SOOPER CRAZZY @[email protected]


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Made the change and never looking back.


----------



## Listen (Jan 9, 2009)

I've gotten a lot better about it. I still have trouble sometimes but it's a lot better than it used to be.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have. (ask me later though..)


----------



## DI117 (Aug 13, 2010)

I had been up and down for the past 6 years or something, usually on the down side. It was sort of like living in the TV fuzz, I just kind of had my routines that I was used to and anything outside the norm got to me (that reference doesn't make sense but whatever, you know what I'm getting at right?). There were those times when things were hard and I wouldn't be able to sleep because I would just think about death all the time. I thought it was just my personality to be down all the time, but the more I thought about it, the more it occurred to me that I was barely ever happy with myself.

The down periods were just getting worse and worse, and my thought process was making me uncomfortable. So I would promise myself that I would get help, but whenever I tried to work up the guts to talk to my parents about it, I just couldn't do it. Eventually, after a long buildup I just broke down in front of them, but I still couldn't get myself together to get back to therapy and meds.

As unfortunate as it is, it took a huge tragedy to get me to finally make an appointment with my counselor and my doctor. I finally realized that life isn't about an end goal or constant success, and I've stopped putting tons of pressure on myself (getting a job out of college helped too). You have to be happy for the people that are around you that care about you, and even if you think that nobody cares about you, I'd be willing to bet that someone does. Life is too short for anxiety, **** it. And if people are judging you on superficial BS, they can go **** themselves. Find what you want to do in life and do that ****, staying inside won't help with your fear.


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably have to buy an LG TV for that to happen.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I went for "Life sucks" to "Life is meh". I guess that is an improvement


----------



## theguru416 (Sep 20, 2011)

One thing to take note of here is social anxiety or not I think eveyones life sucks at some point or another. For the most part I think life sucks, I dont understand why im afraid of what I need. Anyhow I have a brother who is extremely confident, obviously does not have social anxiety, he has no trouble talking to people but there are times when he is unhappy and feels like life sucks.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, kind of liking life finally


----------



## Dion Phaneuf (Dec 22, 2012)

I kind of go back and forth between life sucks, life's ok, and life is good. Sometimes it is triggered by seemingly nothing, and sometimes it is triggered by a major event in my life. I've always viewed these as 'feelings', and never thought of them as being unusual.


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Started from someone who could hardly go to a grocery to buy something because of anxiety and constant fear of being judged, to someone who can tell a girl he love her without being crushed by my own mind. Of course there is still place for improvements and i will probably never be the most extroverted person, but i am happy with that because i dont refrain myself from doing things i would like to because of unreal fears. I cannot imagine myself going back to the way i was 5 years ago, i've put way too much efforts to let everything go to waste, and once you know how great it feel you just don't even want to go back. I've joined SAS only recently and i think i should have done that a few years ago already, i am very happy to join SAS and i look forward to share experiences with the community. If any of my experiences with social phobia may be of any help to anyone, i will gladly lend an helpful hand. So in the end, i think i can say without a doubt, that i enjoy life now and it can only get better.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am right smack bang in the middle not sure if I like it or not,probably the latter.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

marismols said:


> I just wonder if anyone has any successes in this field.
> 
> 5 years ago I was on the verge of suicide, thats when I started therapy. I have attended several councelors for several sessions. I've learned a lot about myself and now I consider myself somewhere in between "life sucks" and "life is good" mindset.
> 
> I'd really like to hear some success stories.


I have a similar success story. Except my suicidal thoughts were very strong from age 16-21. After 4 years in therapy and getting medications for bipolar type I and psychosis, my life is 100 times better. I actually have a stable job as a salesman, a car, and money... things I never had up until this year. I am not quite at the "life is good" mindset, but I am awfully close.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 23, 2007)

I've actually gone from life sucks, and really life is really horrible, to times, and in fact quite a lot of the time, when life is good, and even great...

....now there are still fluctuations in life but that is true for virtually every one as we are faced with various challenges...

my life in general is far better than I could have generally imagined...

John H


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

For a while, then I went right back to life sucks and now I think I've found a balance where I can life has good days and bad days.


----------



## xxsnapshot (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah, I was really depressed growing up.. my parents started noticing and in grade 5 I had to go to some counselor for awhile but it didn't help so they took me out of it. In grade 9 I was inspired by a book to change my life. I started highlighting points in the book that I thought could help out with this. I would reread them all the time, everyday, anytime I was down or I felt like giving up. I wrote down a list of things to work on for myself, that I thought were the reasons why I was so depressed. Things like raise my self esteem, self confidence, stop being so senstive, stop being such a negative thinker, make friends etcetc. I would research ways to improve these things, it was kind of a trial and error thing to find what works, and I would do them over and over again until they became a habit, or a habit of thinking. It was a really long and hard process and I didnt start really noticing change until 2 years later. But it was worth it. I'm now 20 years old and most of those things on my list have been checked off. I no longer feel like I'm depressed, although sometimes my anxiety does take the best out of me, but it never went back to how it was before. I guess this is why I'm confident in being able to overcome social anxiety aswell.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Life is new & exciting for me.
> 
> I worked very hard on changing my thoughts & perception.


It's kind of amusing seeing the date I posted this, and knowing that three months later I fell into a suicidal depression. Well, that's Bipolar for you, I guess. Although I can happily say that I am in a nice level mood this year, and I cherish life, so it came around again.


----------



## bugdrops (Dec 29, 2012)

mkat said:


> Has anyone seen http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=&l=as2&o=1&a=B000K8LV1O&camp=217153&creative=399349[/IMG]"]this movie? We watched it in one of my classes. It's about the law of attraction. If you can get over how corny it can be at times, there are some good points in it.
> 
> I hit my rock bottom recently and wanted to kill myself very badly. I feel really good about how far I've come already. My advice would be to not give up on finding a therapist. I think a good one, that is compatible with you, can be hard to find, but it's really worth it. I have hope finally for living a happy life. Yes, there are still bad times, but they can be overcome.
> 
> I take the approach that "the talking one" said, just laugh about it and make the best of your problems. I've learned we're much more in control of our thoughts than I use to realize.


It's God. Why not try to ask God? At first he led me to believe it was me, but it's not, because the things i visualized actually happened if reality is open for it obv. I wont go on about what insane things God have done in my life but it's hard to immagine or believe. But God is usually a *******, sometimes he can be really nice but bascially he have ruined my life so usually i hate him to the gut's. Never have anyone brougth me so much hard times and agony. And when it comes to fixing ppl he break, he sucks. Cant be trusted or anything. For 1 and a half years ago i was on my way to healing myself but instead God have just been a *******, and prety much been sabotaging my life ever since. Everything he promissed me, he havent kept one of those promisses yet either, just a pack of lies. He just gave me a girlfriend, and then took her away and for 1 and a half year he have been playing this sick game with me that doesnt serve me in any ****ing way, it was for me to stop reacting to content but i was better off before and reacted less to content sure i was dumber but who the **** cares atleast i was happy. When u realise that every person on this planet is God in disguise as a person, and that your about the only ****ing person except some guru's in india and eckhart tolle and other meditation freaks know about. Then u can start to understand how god can be just a ******* all the time. I am not this body, that i know now, i can see that god is my body and im at he's mercy all the time. This belongs in frustration i guess but i just had to say it. I have my life ruined by anxiety, i sit alone in my room in a institution, i have no home or friends, i just have god who prety much is a ******* to me ever since i was born. I was better before aswell, i and my good form and tendencies has just slipped lately, im just so low i dont want to live any more cause my life isnt liveable because of god, i never wanted to kill myself before i met god, god is a jerk.


----------



## Xanatos32 (Dec 28, 2012)

I made the choice in recent months to be more positive. Not sure it helps anyone, but I've created a mental lock box of negative thoughts that is depth-less and can hold anything forever. 

Every day I go through a mood shift. It's either blue in the morning or red, but it slowly shifts to the other spectrum. It takes a lot of mental debate to keep going. Working at the grocery store, all I see are people who appear to be so happy, laughing and being joyous with family members, wives, children, etc.

It's like a never ending happy parade, and I rarely get invited. Still, rather than look angry and unhappy, I've made it my goal to smile at everyone. The smiling part takes so much effort out of me. 

It's like laughing when you've lost a balloon someone gave you, and you tell yourself it is in a better place. 

In essence, I'm not a "life is good" person, but I'm doing my best to say that life goes on, and that I have many reasons to be happy. It's just that being a negative/pessimistic person most of my life is not something you can change instantly.

I see so many things I lack or do not have rather than focus on the good. Working on it though!


----------



## BestWishes (Jul 24, 2012)

Me! I use to think I was so miserable & hated everything. Now I realize SA is just a temporary thing. I realize how blessed I am. How good I have it. For health,love of family,home,food...I know life is good. Everyone has ups and downs.being positive is the key. For me God is the way! I pray/thank God. & I feel better!


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> I converted from "life sucks" to "I understand why life sucks, but that doesn't help the suckage". I guess that's progress....


That is progress.

I spent so many of my younger years focusing on how "life sucks and why am I even here" that it left me unable to see or focus on the things that would have made my life a happier one. It's all about a choice in life - do I want to be happy or not...it's that simple. If you want to be happy - than trust and believe in the decision you make for yourself and all else will slowly fall into place. Of course not everyday is going to be good, but, stick to the big picture that you have developed for yourself.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes I do that...and then later on I think it sucks again. :// Damn bipolar disorder and low self esteem.


----------



## bugdrops (Dec 29, 2012)

i would thank god, but i dont have anything to thank for any more, maybe 2 years without drugs but it's a short way back there... god promissed everything was going to be alrigth but it's so far from alrigth. very tired, ima give up soon.. i dont see any hope for me anymore ad itæs god's fault, whatever i have done i cant see that i would deserve this, i deserve so much more.


----------



## ImAlwaysAnxious (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

bugdrops said:


> i would thank god, but i dont have anything to thank for any more, maybe 2 years without drugs but it's a short way back there... god promissed everything was going to be alrigth but it's so far from alrigth. very tired, ima give up soon.. i dont see any hope for me anymore ad itæs god's fault, whatever i have done i cant see that i would deserve this, i deserve so much more.


Of course you deserve more, maybe you need to do something totally energizing like sky diving or scuba diving into a world that is unfamiliar... in order to snap into a different way of being and thinking. 'Time' is limited.


----------



## Kenan A (Dec 24, 2012)

I have. I really enjoy my life now and can appreciate so much beauty in the world that we take for granted and don't know how to appreciate. The key is to learn how to open your heart. Many people have suppressed their emotions for so long that they become tense and don't know how to share love. Once you recondition yourself to open up you will find so much beauty in your everyday life!


----------



## loumon (Jul 6, 2012)

Kenan A said:


> I have. I really enjoy my life now and can appreciate so much beauty in the world that we take for granted and don't know how to appreciate. The key is to learn how to open your heart. Many people have suppressed their emotions for so long that they become tense and don't know how to share love. Once you recondition yourself to open up you will find so much beauty in your everyday life!


Your thinking is AWESOME!


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

please more success stories haha.


----------

